# interval training ideas for home not involving the legs heavily?



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2009)

title basically sums up my question.  what can I do at home (meaning, no treadmill, cycle, etc.) as far as interval cardio training without heavily taxing the legs?  I know I can do suicide type sprints in my yard, or running the basement steps, but both of those movements really tire out my legs, and I want to keep my legs fresh for my leg weight workouts.

any ideas?


----------



## T_man (Apr 19, 2009)

skipping


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2009)

the answer depends on what day you are using the interval training on and how intensive that day is supposed to be (due to the fact that you said, not taxing on the legs).  

patrick


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2009)

Indeed. 

For options, I wrote a few articles you can look at. 

"Daredevils" in my sig is one. 
And a few others: "How to do Cardio if you Must", "8 seconds of doom", and "Superiority Complexes". 

Have a look. They're all linked on this page of my blog: Got Built? » Open Source Fitness - Get started here


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2009)

For keeping the legs "fresh", I recommend, Tempo runs at a work interval pace of 6-7 RPE or medicine ball circuits (this can also be used along with the tempo runs as part of an interval).

patrick


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks built, I will check out your articles...

and patrick, I just want to do a bit of this interval stuff on my upper body weight training days, following the weight training.  No cardio on lower days, so it would be about twice to three times per week.

I just started doing some today using my steps, just going up to the first step and back down and switching legs for 30 seconds followed by marching in place for one minute and by the 2nd interval, my legs were really feeling it....I just feel like it's a mini leg workout, and I just want to do it for the cardio purposed.

Hmmm, what would you think about doing them on a lower body day instead, since my legs are already being worked out?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> thanks built, I will check out your articles...
> 
> and patrick, I just want to do a bit of this interval stuff on my upper body weight training days, following the weight training.  No cardio on lower days, so it would be about twice to three times per week.
> 
> ...



So you are just running up and down on one step?  I am having a hard time picturing this.

patrick


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2009)

P-funk said:


> So you are just running up and down on one step? I am having a hard time picturing this.
> 
> patrick


 
you know as I was writing it, it seemed hard to describe.  basically just this: left foot up on step, right foot up on step, left foot down from step, right foot down from step, repeat for 30 second intervals, then marching in place for 1 minute, repeat.

like I said, I am improvising with what I have at home, but this was tiring on my legs by the second set.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2009)

oh, got it.  okay, so why not just do it at the end of your leg workouts?

what about calisthenics? 

patrick


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2009)

P-funk said:


> oh, got it. okay, so why not just do it at the end of your leg workouts?
> 
> *what about calisthenics*?
> 
> patrick


 
can you get a good interval type training with that?  i really just want to do this for pure cardio benefits, I chose interval training as a target just to do it in less time, but I don't see how I could use calisthenics without killing myself in the process, lol, unless what I am thinking of as calisthenics is different than what you are suggesting 

I think the best bet would be to just do my cardio stuff on leg day, if my legs are already shot, I doubt that extra work on them will put a bigger dent in my recovery, I can see doing it on the upper days as putting a dent on recovery, but I will just try it and see how it goes.

thanks!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> can you get a good interval type training with that?  i really just want to do this for pure cardio benefits, I chose interval training as a target just to do it in less time, but I don't see how I could use calisthenics without killing myself in the process, lol, unless what I am thinking of as calisthenics is different than what you are suggesting
> 
> I think the best bet would be to just do my cardio stuff on leg day, if my legs are already shot, I doubt that extra work on them will put a bigger dent in my recovery, I can see doing it on the upper days as putting a dent on recovery, but I will just try it and see how it goes.
> 
> thanks!



I can get a good workout with calisthenics, sure.  Try:

Work 20sec:Rest 20sec
Squat thrust
Mountain Climbers
BW Squats
Push ups
Lunges
Jumping jacks
repeat for 20min.

let me know how it goes.

But yea, that may be rough on the legs.  Try doing some interval work after leg day and recovery cardio in between.  That is how I do it.

patrick


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2009)

P-funk said:


> I can get a good workout with calisthenics, sure. Try:
> 
> Work 20sec:Rest 20sec
> Squat thrust
> ...


 
oh ok. I wasn't sure if some of that stuff qualified as calisthenics, I was just thinking they were limited to things like squats, pullups, dips, pushups, and crunches, and I didn't think that was a good mix for interval type training.

now when you say work 20 sec, rest 20 sec, do you mean do each exercise for 20 seconds, then rest 20 sec , then move to the next?  for instance, squat thrusts only for 20 sec, then rest, then the mountain climbers for 20 sec, then rest, etc...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2009)

you go it!

complete as many repetitions as possible in 20sec. of each exercise.


patrick


----------

